# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/1



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions remain quite good on Devils Lake. While a few are still driving on
the ice, getting on and off is getting next to impossible and we recommend the use
of atv's or foot traffic only. Be especially careful around bridge and other moving
water areas. Perch fishing continues to be rather slow but a few are being caught
in Six Mile and Creel Bay's. Hali's, genz worms, hanger rigs, and frostees tipped
with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads all work at times. Or, try just a plain
hook and a minnow. Walleye fishing continues to be quite good in the morning and
evening hours. Some of the better spots include Mission Bay, Stromme Addition,
Foughty's Point, Old Mil/Bud Bays, and the north end of Six Mile Bay. Sonars,
chubby darters, buckshot rattle spoons, or just a plain hook and a minnow have all
been working. Pike fishing remains good in Lake Irvin, the Mauvee Coulee, and in
the far north end of Six Mile Bay. Some 20lb + fish are still being caught. 
Herring or smelt fished with tip ups has been working the best. Good Luck & Good
Fishing !!!


----------

